# What do you think about Micheal Vick



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

What do you guys feel about Mr. Vick and his hobby. What would be a proper punishment for this guy?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Cut his nuts off as far as I would be concerned-I would have no mercy for an asshole like this...


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Hes looking at time. Hopefully thet give it to him. Dog fighting is sick man.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I can't understand how a man of his stature in the world would reduce himself to such a violent, and ugly form of gambling.
If it is true, it is a shame. I can't see how anyone could enjoy, and/or go through with the act of torturing dogs for money.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

me neither dippy dog!!

feed him to the boars i say!!


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

My friend used to fight pits all the time. He would train them and the crsiest thing he ever did was feed his pit gun powder in his food... he said it makes them crazy. I always hated that he did this to his dogs. I hope that Vick gets some serious fines and time. Although he wont because he is black and thats just not going to happen over dog fighting.


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

What does him being black have to do with it?


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

what I am saying is if he goes to jail their will be a huge protest as to he got judged wrong because he is black... It happens all the time... I wouldnt be surprised to see it happen again.


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

Nah i see what you are saying and true the gaming of pits is sick but anybody and everybody knows that pit fighting is sick. i mean agree he should be punished along with everybody else who is caught. if there was any facotrs that would let him slide by would be because hes got money i dont think the race would be the issue. thas just my opinion. but take care folks!


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

NickNick said:


> Nah i see what you are saying and true the gaming of pits is sick but anybody and everybody knows that pit fighting is sick. i mean agree he should be punished along with everybody else who is caught. if there was any facotrs that would let him slide by would be because hes got money i dont think the race would be the issue. thas just my opinion. but take care folks!


what sucks the most is that he is a great QB and is very exciting to watch. I cant see why someone with as much money as he has would dog fight, the only other explanation would be stupidity and being a total ass.


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

hitler said:


> Nah i see what you are saying and true the gaming of pits is sick but anybody and everybody knows that pit fighting is sick. i mean agree he should be punished along with everybody else who is caught. if there was any facotrs that would let him slide by would be because hes got money i dont think the race would be the issue. thas just my opinion. but take care folks!


what sucks the most is that he is a great QB and is very exciting to watch. I cant see why someone with as much money as he has would dog fight, the only other explanation would be stupidity and being a total ass.
[/quote]

Yeah i have to agree with you, totally


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Repost: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=155032


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

NickNick said:


> Nah i see what you are saying and true the gaming of pits is sick but anybody and everybody knows that pit fighting is sick. i mean agree he should be punished along with everybody else who is caught. if there was any facotrs that would let him slide by would be because hes got money i dont think the race would be the issue. thas just my opinion. but take care folks!


what sucks the most is that he is a great QB and is very exciting to watch. I cant see why someone with as much money as he has would dog fight, the only other explanation would be stupidity and being a total ass.
[/quote]

Yeah i have to agree with you, totally
[/quote]

He is only so quick on his feet during the games because he has to be fast when his dogs accidently get out and chase after his ass. His NFL career should be over after this.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Not allow him or his brother to breed would be the proper punishment.



NickNick said:


> Nah i see what you are saying and true the gaming of pits is sick but anybody and everybody knows that pit fighting is sick. i mean agree he should be punished along with everybody else who is caught. if there was any facotrs that would let him slide by would be because hes got money i dont think the race would be the issue. thas just my opinion. but take care folks!


If he did get off, it would be because he's rich and black. I'll probably get called a racist for saying that, but chances are those are the reasons he'd get away with it.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> Nah i see what you are saying and true the gaming of pits is sick but anybody and everybody knows that pit fighting is sick. i mean agree he should be punished along with everybody else who is caught. if there was any facotrs that would let him slide by would be because hes got money i dont think the race would be the issue. thas just my opinion. but take care folks!


If he did get off, it would be because he's rich and black. I'll probably get called a racist for saying that, but chances are those are the reasons he'd get away with it.
[/quote]

all that will happen is he will get a huge fine, probally be told he can no longer keep dogs as a pet and that will be it.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i think he is a waste of space. he is gutless (blaming it on his family), a dickhead, and an overall waste of space. anyone who condones dogfighting is. especially on that level. he's also injury prone...lol


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

innocent till proven guilty..


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Apieceofsh*t until proven innocent


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

> The indictment said that in April 2007, Peace, Phillips and Vick "executed approximately eight dogs that did not perform well in 'testing' sessions by various methods, including hanging, drowning and/or slamming at least one dog's body to the ground." Vick also is alleged to have consulted with Peace before Peace killed a losing dog by electrocution in 2003.


If he is found guilty of this.......I hope they ban him from the NFL.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Agreed. Any of this is far more disgusting than Pacman or Tank's actions.


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

The NFL and other professional leagues need to adopt a 0 tollerance policy when it come to serious offences like this. I hope he never plays again, and I hope his brother Marcus (I think) never get the opportunity either.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

hitler said:


> My friend used to fight pits all the time. He would train them and the crsiest thing he ever did was feed his pit gun powder in his food... he said it makes them crazy. I always hated that he did this to his dogs. I hope that Vick gets some serious fines and time. Although he wont because he is black and thats just not going to happen over dog fighting.


plenty of black dudes get locked up over dog fighting, but they're living day to day. If he gets off it's because he's loaded and can afford the best attornies. If Adam Sandler was fighting dogs he'd get off as well.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> > The indictment said that in April 2007, Peace, Phillips and Vick "executed approximately eight dogs that did not perform well in 'testing' sessions by various methods, including hanging, drowning and/or slamming at least one dog's body to the ground." Vick also is alleged to have consulted with Peace before Peace killed a losing dog by electrocution in 2003.
> 
> 
> If he is found guilty of this.......I hope they ban him from the NFL.


if he is found guilty of that i hope they castrate him and feed it to a pitbull. the guy is a serious piece of sh*t. he had a meeting with the NFL commissioner the day the indictment was released. told the comish that he was never at that property and had nothing to do with it. then all this crap comes out. im pretty sure Mr. Goodell won't like the fact that Vick lied right to his face.

Vick is a gutless, sadistic, piece of sh*t that this world would be better off without, but unfortunately the scumbag has a lot of money...and we all know how the american justice system treats rich people...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

cjdrew2 said:


> What do you guys feel about Mr. Vick and his hobby. What would be a proper punishment for this guy?


 think he's gotten permanent brain damage and should learn how to pass the ball.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Just make HIM fight a dog, no weapons, on his knees, tooth to tooth.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Puff said:


> > The indictment said that in April 2007, Peace, Phillips and Vick "executed approximately eight dogs that did not perform well in 'testing' sessions by various methods, including hanging, drowning and/or slamming at least one dog's body to the ground." Vick also is alleged to have consulted with Peace before Peace killed a losing dog by electrocution in 2003.
> 
> 
> If he is found guilty of this.......I hope they ban him from the NFL.


if he is found guilty of that i hope they castrate him and feed it to a pitbull. the guy is a serious piece of sh*t. he had a meeting with the NFL commissioner the day the indictment was released. told the comish that he was never at that property and had nothing to do with it. then all this crap comes out. im pretty sure Mr. Goodell won't like the fact that Vick lied right to his face.

Vick is a gutless, sadistic, piece of sh*t that this world would be better off without, but unfortunately the scumbag has a lot of money...and we all know how the american justice system treats *rich people...*[/quote]

Yeah, rich people.









great episode.


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

Bawb2u said:


> Just make HIM fight a dog, no weapons, on his knees, tooth to tooth.


He cant fight the dogs stading up....save the knees part for when he is in federal prison.


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

You just cant do that stuff if your a pro you have to be smarter then that he's screwed!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

hitler said:


> Nah i see what you are saying and true the gaming of pits is sick but anybody and everybody knows that pit fighting is sick. i mean agree he should be punished along with everybody else who is caught. if there was any facotrs that would let him slide by would be because hes got money i dont think the race would be the issue. thas just my opinion. but take care folks!


what sucks the most is that he is a great QB and is very exciting to watch. I cant see why someone with as much money as he has would dog fight, the only other explanation would be stupidity and being a total ass.
[/quote]

exciting to watch? sure.... a "great qb"? no f*cking way! what has he done?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Nah i see what you are saying and true the gaming of pits is sick but anybody and everybody knows that pit fighting is sick. i mean agree he should be punished along with everybody else who is caught. if there was any facotrs that would let him slide by would be because hes got money i dont think the race would be the issue. thas just my opinion. but take care folks!


what sucks the most is that he is a great QB and is very exciting to watch. I cant see why someone with as much money as he has would dog fight, the only other explanation would be stupidity and being a total ass.
[/quote]

exciting to watch? sure.... a "great qb"? no f*cking way! what has he done?
[/quote]

jack sh*t

I listened to Jason Whitlock, the columnist from Kansas City Star on the Jim Rome show and he hit the nail on the head - after Vick got the huge contract, his motivation to work to improve himself ceased to exist.. to him, getting paid was the top priority. He's mediocre at best, as far as passing goes and he's a very sick person outside of football


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Sum kid that lives behind me sprinkles gunpowder that he steals from his dad on his pit bull's chicken necks.

I don't know if he fights it because it looks flawless to me, he probably does it to be cool.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

gun powder in dog food?


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> Nah i see what you are saying and true the gaming of pits is sick but anybody and everybody knows that pit fighting is sick. i mean agree he should be punished along with everybody else who is caught. if there was any facotrs that would let him slide by would be because hes got money i dont think the race would be the issue. thas just my opinion. but take care folks!


what sucks the most is that he is a great QB and is very exciting to watch. I cant see why someone with as much money as he has would dog fight, the only other explanation would be stupidity and being a total ass.
[/quote]

exciting to watch? sure.... a "great qb"? no f*cking way! what has he done?
[/quote]

granted he hasnt done much in elevating his game. I guess now that I think about it he is just fun watching him run.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> gun powder in dog food?


first heard in biggie's "warning"
these idiots will do anything a rapper says...pathetic really









listen from 2min 02seconds


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

All purpose war, got the rottweilers by the door
And I feed 'em gun powder, so they can devour
the criminals, tryin to drop my decimals
Damn! ****** wanna stick my for my cream
And it ain't a dream, things ain't always what it seem
It's the ones that smoke blunts witcha, see your picture
Now they wanna grab the guns and come and getcha


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

So these people got the idea to put gun powder in dogs food to make them mean from some rapper? Interesting...

So whats up with the thugs and their pits? Every vato is the US needs to have a pit with a 30lb chain around its neck? Id hate to tell @ 99.99% of pit owners out there their dog isnt a pit but some overbred crossbread freak of nature.

/end rant


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

thanks jew.... thats impressive


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> thanks jew.... thats impressive


Sorry, but







, that's funny! Maybe we don't abbreviate everyone's name...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> thanks jew.... thats impressive


Sorry, but







, that's funny! Maybe we don't abbreviate everyone's name...
[/quote]

that's ok, i like that abbreviation


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

LFSuperfly144 said:


> You just cant do that stuff if your a pro you have to be smarter then that he's screwed!


Actually you can't do that stuff at all.


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> You just cant do that stuff if your a pro you have to be smarter then that he's screwed!


Actually you can't do that stuff at all.
[/quote]

Pro will get off for murder, but not for dog fighting.....


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

cjdrew2 said:


> You just cant do that stuff if your a pro you have to be smarter then that he's screwed!


Actually you can't do that stuff at all.
[/quote]

Pro will get off for murder, but not for dog fighting.....
[/quote]

Hey man OJ never did it, he just wrote a descriptive book about how he would have done it if he did.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> gun powder in dog food?


 this is why pits have a bad rep and every idiot that generalizes pits based on this rep is a full blown retard.. pits are great dogs and raised right, they are completely harmless and very loving dogs, perfect example..

my neighbor just picked up a 6 year old red nose from the shelter, i come home from work and see him out front with her so i stop to check her out, keep in mind this pit doesnt know me, she runs up to me, shows her teeth but wasnt acting aggressive, so i bend down grab her by the cheeks and gave her a big old smooch on her forhead, she then insisted on drowning me in her drool







i found out what she was actually doing when she showed her teeth was smiling at me







a trick she learned somewhere down the line.

pits are more commonly abused then other dogs, but i've seen labs, shepperds, rotts,







chiwawa's, just as vicsious as an abused pit. its not the pitbull as a breeds fault, its the worthless p*ssy meatbags that raise them this way because they're too much of a p*ssy to go through life holding his own standing alone that should be put down.

if you need a dog for protection or to feel like a tough guy or too fight or whatever, your better off with a gun, this way when you finally pull it out, their will be somebody at the other end to put you out of your misery.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

^ i totally agree with Liquid.

i laugh/curse at the 80 pound guys getting dragged down the street by the 90 pound pitbull on a car chain. the guy is all G-ed out trying to look tough, but has no control over the dog whatsover. i cant stand the people who get a dog for the image, as opposed to what the breed has to offer.

my old neighbour had a blonde pit/am staff. he looked mean...he was loud...he barked at everything that went by. people were terrified of him. one day i walked up to the gate with a treat and he took it and that was that...no more barking at me, just tail wagging. the dog just wanted attention and was totally misunderstood.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

BAn him from NFL throw his ass in jail and make him get bit by the pit bulls


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

yea they need to do something that is why everyone thinks pitbulls are so bad and it is bs man dog fighting makes me sick


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Pitbullmike said:


> yea they need to do something that is why everyone thinks pitbulls are so bad and it is bs man dog fighting makes me sick


I know they are good dogs hes just an idiot


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Yea he is he deserves jail but will prollay get off with nothing


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Ya true

money talks


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i like vick, but if he is guilty. i'd say throw in a pit w/ a vicious pitbull and lets see who wins.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Hopefully, just one he's already starved...

Seriously, though, the stereotype of the disgustingly bloodthirsty pit bull has already been perpetuated enough by this case; perhaps using one in that alleged human being's demise is a bad idea.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

My opinion. Hes a crappy ball player and hes a crappy human being. I hope he gets jail and loses any endorsement he ever had the chance of having and gets kicked out of football. We don't need to glamorize lowlife scum like this by giving them millions of dollars to play ball and ignoring the wrongs they cause the world.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Well if anyone is from NY and complaining about Vick, its time to walk the walk and not talk the talk. PETA will be having a meeting infront of the NFL headquarters to have the NFL impose a penalty on Vick. Instead of calling him names and crap on this forum, go in person to support PETA.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

8o8P said:


> Well if anyone is from NY and complaining about Vick, its time to walk the walk and not talk the talk. PETA will be having a meeting infront of the NFL headquarters to have the NFL impose a penalty on Vick. Instead of calling him names and crap on this forum, go in person to support PETA.


out of all people and groups peta should talk...puhlease....next..

i don't get into arguement..but fighting any animal is a disagrace in everyway you put it.....but in a way we are all also a part of the culture ..maybe not in the fighting aspect as double sport mike vick might be..but in our everyday lives..from food,medicine to the lip gloss your wife/girlfriend puts on.. was tired and experimented on an animals..for human saftey as they say...lab rats/mice/monkeys/dogs/cats got ill before humans..thats all great ..right??..we are all shitty in some way..but vicks on the forefront cause he a superstar ..tho he hasn't completed anything special in my book..but whatever..i hope just cause comes to be...can't hide from the truth forever..deserves to get whatever come to him..


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

^^

I dont get your post about PETA

Most Peta members are Vegans, meaning they eat nothing with meat by-products in it. Also, your everyday items like shampoo, soap, and other necessities aren't always tested on animals. In fact, certain companies are built upon animal friendly products and clearly state that it was not tested on animals.

Vick is the forefront because of the size of this dogfighting organization. PETA is saying that this case is one of the biggest organized dogfighting rings that PETA has encountered.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

808p, I believe Rafael was talking about all the videos about Peta destroying dogs at their no kill shelter and throwing the bodies in the dumpster out back. Story came out a few years ago. There might be more stories, I just remember this one in particular.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

just read he lost a deal with Nike..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> 808p, I believe Rafael was talking about all the videos about Peta destroying dogs at their no kill shelter and throwing the bodies in the dumpster out back. Story came out a few years ago. There might be more stories, I just remember this one in particular.


peta


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

My friends pitbull was tied to a shed and he jumped out the window and accidentally hung himself.


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

There was just a pitbull attack on a man and a little boy in the Bay Area where I live. I guess an older woman was talking 5 pitts and 3 got away and attacked these two people. She then got her dogs and booked. The police got her the following week, and took control of her dogs.

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?...=002&sc=406


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

cjdrew2 said:


> There was just a pitbull attack on a man and a little boy in the Bay Area where I live. I guess an older woman was talking 5 pitts and 3 got away and attacked these two people. She then got her dogs and booked. The police got her the following week, and took control of her dogs.
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?...=002&sc=406


http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/new..._dogs_home.html

http://www.nwemail.co.uk/news/viewarticle.aspx?id=521715

for every pit attack i can pull up an attack by a lab or some other breed so whats your point...


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

Liquid said:


> There was just a pitbull attack on a man and a little boy in the Bay Area where I live. I guess an older woman was talking 5 pitts and 3 got away and attacked these two people. She then got her dogs and booked. The police got her the following week, and took control of her dogs.
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?...=002&sc=406


http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/new..._dogs_home.html

http://www.nwemail.co.uk/news/viewarticle.aspx?id=521715

for every pit attack i can pull up an attack by a lab or some other breed so whats your point...
[/quote]

I didnt have a point. The topic was on pitt bulls (the dogs Mr. Vick used to fight in his sick sick world) , so I posted an article about another owner who didnt care properly for her dogs (she had pitt bulls, the same breed of dog as Mr. Vick). That is why I posted the article, but for a point, I don't have one.

If the thread would have been about a dog fighting ring with Labs, then an relating link about a lab attack would have been interesting.

*Just as a note, I have never read any articles regarding Labrador Retriever attacks, so if YOUR point is they are as common as pitt bull attacks, you are wrong!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

cjdrew2 said:


> There was just a pitbull attack on a man and a little boy in the Bay Area where I live. I guess an older woman was talking 5 pitts and 3 got away and attacked these two people. She then got her dogs and booked. The police got her the following week, and took control of her dogs.
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?...=002&sc=406


http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/new..._dogs_home.html

http://www.nwemail.co.uk/news/viewarticle.aspx?id=521715

for every pit attack i can pull up an attack by a lab or some other breed so whats your point...
[/quote]

I didnt have a point. The topic was on pitt bulls (the dogs Mr. Vick used to fight in his sick sick world) , so I posted an article about another owner who didnt care properly for her dogs (she had pitt bulls, the same breed of dog as Mr. Vick). That is why I posted the article, but for a point, I don't have one.

If the thread would have been about a dog fighting ring with Labs, then an relating link about a lab attack would have been interesting.

*Just as a note, I have never read any articles regarding Labrador Retriever attacks, so if YOUR point is they are as common as pitt bull attacks, you are wrong!
[/quote]

no the topic asks "what do you think about vick and his alleged dog fighting" nothin on pitbull attacks other then the reasoning and opportunity some have taken to point out the everyday abuse these dogs take starting when they're pups from the majority of the animals that take interest in the breed for the wrong reason

your the only blow pop that took the opportunity to just post a random recent article of a pit attack failing to mention that dogs period can be dangerous in a pack if there isn't a semi intelligent homofuckingsapien assuming the alpha role, I may know you don't have a point, you may know you don't have a point, but based on your last comment and the random article its pretty apparent that you personally hold pitbulls as a breed responsible when they attack rather then take note of the amount of common abuse they take when raised by retards. if im wrong, next time elaborate..

btw you'll find in most attack cases, unless its a pitbull attack which draws the majority of the ignorant and paranoid readers such as yourself to read further, the breed of the dog is rarely mentioned because theirs no $$media$$ in it and if the breed is mentioned the focus is more on the retarded owner that abused the dog instead of the breed itself







go figure.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

I agree I am so sick and tired of all the time hearing about pit bulls attacking man any goddamn dog can attack and do damage


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

deep fry his assssss


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

Liquid said:


> There was just a pitbull attack on a man and a little boy in the Bay Area where I live. I guess an older woman was talking 5 pitts and 3 got away and attacked these two people. She then got her dogs and booked. The police got her the following week, and took control of her dogs.
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?...=002&sc=406


http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/new..._dogs_home.html

http://www.nwemail.co.uk/news/viewarticle.aspx?id=521715

for every pit attack i can pull up an attack by a lab or some other breed so whats your point...
[/quote]

I didnt have a point. The topic was on pitt bulls (the dogs Mr. Vick used to fight in his sick sick world) , so I posted an article about another owner who didnt care properly for her dogs (she had pitt bulls, the same breed of dog as Mr. Vick). That is why I posted the article, but for a point, I don't have one.

If the thread would have been about a dog fighting ring with Labs, then an relating link about a lab attack would have been interesting.

*Just as a note, I have never read any articles regarding Labrador Retriever attacks, so if YOUR point is they are as common as pitt bull attacks, you are wrong!
[/quote]

your the only blow pop that took the opportunity to just post a random recent article of a pit attack failing to mention that dogs period can be dangerous in a pack if there isn't a semi intelligent homofuckingsapien assuming the alpha role, I may know you don't have a point, you may know you don't have a point, but based on your last comment and the random article its pretty apparent that you personally hold pitbulls as a breed responsible when they attack rather then take note of the amount of common abuse they take when raised by retards. if im wrong, next time elaborate..

[/quote]

your is spelled you're


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Hes screwed now the NFL is on his ass


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

And "pitt bull (sic)" has one "t" and "an relating article (sic)" should be "a related article"...if you're going to call out others on their grammatical mistakes, at least try not to have any in the quote that you're using!

Also, try to understand two things...the first being that Liquid did not say that Lab attacks are as common as pit bull attacks, he said "Labs and other breeds"...and secondly, "if I don't read about it, it means it's not true" is not necessarily accurate unless you are the foremost expert on a subject or dedicate all of your free time to combing obscure journals as well as the mainstream media. Please use a statistic instead of the scope of your knowledge...you'll find it will prove more, and you'll sound wiser in the process.



cjdrew2 said:


> There was just a pitbull attack on a man and a little boy in the Bay Area where I live. I guess an older woman was talking 5 pitts and 3 got away and attacked these two people. She then got her dogs and booked. The police got her the following week, and took control of her dogs.
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?...=002&sc=406


http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/new..._dogs_home.html

http://www.nwemail.co.uk/news/viewarticle.aspx?id=521715

for every pit attack i can pull up an attack by a lab or some other breed so whats your point...
[/quote]

I didnt have a point. The topic was on pitt bulls (the dogs Mr. Vick used to fight in his sick sick world) , so I posted an article about another owner who didnt care properly for her dogs (she had pitt bulls, the same breed of dog as Mr. Vick). That is why I posted the article, but for a point, I don't have one.

If the thread would have been about a dog fighting ring with Labs, then an relating link about a lab attack would have been interesting.

*Just as a note, I have never read any articles regarding Labrador Retriever attacks, so if YOUR point is they are as common as pitt bull attacks, you are wrong!
[/quote]

your the only blow pop that took the opportunity to just post a random recent article of a pit attack failing to mention that dogs period can be dangerous in a pack if there isn't a semi intelligent homofuckingsapien assuming the alpha role, I may know you don't have a point, you may know you don't have a point, but based on your last comment and the random article its pretty apparent that you personally hold pitbulls as a breed responsible when they attack rather then take note of the amount of common abuse they take when raised by retards. if im wrong, next time elaborate..

[/quote]

your is spelled you're








[/quote]


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

throw the book at his ass the stupid prick! i think he should never play in the nlf again but he will NEXT year. i hated vick befor all this dog fighting bs anyway but for real he should be punished for this and i think him not playing in the nlf is a appropiate (sp) punishment.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I love it when people attempt to defend pitbulls. The fact remains, more idiot owners are attracted to this breed because of its reputation and that it can do more damage then most, if not all, other breeds on the planet. So yes...the breed is not given a fair shot....but sorry...that isnt my fault. You want to rehabilitate its reputation...then regulate who can own them. Make this a breed that requires a permit to own. Make it a requirement that potential owners of this breed are qualified to handle the dog and can provide adequate care. And the moron that came up with the chain and lock instead of a collar deserves a kick in the nuts.

If Vic were a player on my team...I would boycott the team until they got rid of him. If he is found guilty....or if the evidence they have is substantiated....he should never be allowed on the field again. Whether that is the decision of the NFL...Team management..or the fans...I dont care.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

^ I dont think anyone is boycotting anything when your making big money


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

coutl said:


> ^ I dont think anyone is boycotting anything when your making big money


Um.....by "My team" I was talking about from a fan perspective....not a player perspective. If Atlanta were the team that I supported....I would not watch another game if Vic were a member of the team. Of course I would not expect the other players on the team to give up their livelihood because of decisions made by management.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> ^ I dont think anyone is boycotting anything when your making big money


Um.....by "My team" I was talking about from a fan perspective....not a player perspective. If Atlanta were the team that I supported....I would not watch another game if Vic were a member of the team. Of course I would not expect the other players on the team to give up their livelihood because of decisions made by management.
[/quote]

Now I understand what you were saying. I dont think he will play for Falcons ever again or the NFL. Canadian League is bound for Vick


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

You never really know.. to tell u the truth...every sport now has a F'd up person or group of people and I'm pretty sure that after the media dies down we will all be surprised...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Just realized something else..."Micheal Vick (sic)" is not the correct spelling there, either...might want to change the thread title so that you're not attacking someone on their spelling when the thread title itself is misspelled...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

face2006 said:


> You never really know.. to tell u the truth...every sport now has a F'd up person or group of people and I'm pretty sure that after the media dies down we will all be surprised...


I dont think so on this one


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

http://www.dogbitelaw.com/TX-study-1999.pdf


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> There was just a pitbull attack on a man and a little boy in the Bay Area where I live. I guess an older woman was talking 5 pitts and 3 got away and attacked these two people. She then got her dogs and booked. The police got her the following week, and took control of her dogs.
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?...=002&sc=406


http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/new..._dogs_home.html

http://www.nwemail.co.uk/news/viewarticle.aspx?id=521715

for every pit attack i can pull up an attack by a lab or some other breed so whats your point...
[/quote]

I didnt have a point. The topic was on pitt bulls (the dogs Mr. Vick used to fight in his sick sick world) , so I posted an article about another owner who didnt care properly for her dogs (she had pitt bulls, the same breed of dog as Mr. Vick). That is why I posted the article, but for a point, I don't have one.

If the thread would have been about a dog fighting ring with Labs, then an relating link about a lab attack would have been interesting.

*Just as a note, I have never read any articles regarding Labrador Retriever attacks, so if YOUR point is they are as common as pitt bull attacks, you are wrong!
[/quote]

your the only blow pop that took the opportunity to just post a random recent article of a pit attack failing to mention that dogs period can be dangerous in a pack if there isn't a semi intelligent homofuckingsapien assuming the alpha role, I may know you don't have a point, you may know you don't have a point, but based on your last comment and the random article its pretty apparent that you personally hold pitbulls as a breed responsible when they attack rather then take note of the amount of common abuse they take when raised by retards. if im wrong, next time elaborate..

[/quote]

your is spelled you're








[/quote]
[/quote]

"an relating article" as used by myself is correct. Maybe you should stick to spelling errors Chili Dog, to as you call it "sound wiser."


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Mike Vick will turn his career around once he goes to CFL

sincerely,

Ricky Williams


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> Just realized something else..."Micheal Vick (sic)" is not the correct spelling there, either...might want to change the thread title so that you're not attacking someone on their spelling when the thread title itself is misspelled...


Your Rite!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

cjdrew2 said:


> There was just a pitbull attack on a man and a little boy in the Bay Area where I live. I guess an older woman was talking 5 pitts and 3 got away and attacked these two people. She then got her dogs and booked. The police got her the following week, and took control of her dogs.
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?...=002&sc=406


http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/new..._dogs_home.html

http://www.nwemail.co.uk/news/viewarticle.aspx?id=521715

for every pit attack i can pull up an attack by a lab or some other breed so whats your point...
[/quote]

I didnt have a point. The topic was on pitt bulls (the dogs Mr. Vick used to fight in his sick sick world) , so I posted an article about another owner who didnt care properly for her dogs (she had pitt bulls, the same breed of dog as Mr. Vick). That is why I posted the article, but for a point, I don't have one.

If the thread would have been about a dog fighting ring with Labs, then an relating link about a lab attack would have been interesting.

*Just as a note, I have never read any articles regarding Labrador Retriever attacks, so if YOUR point is they are as common as pitt bull attacks, you are wrong!
[/quote]

your the only blow pop that took the opportunity to just post a random recent article of a pit attack failing to mention that dogs period can be dangerous in a pack if there isn't a semi intelligent homofuckingsapien assuming the alpha role, I may know you don't have a point, you may know you don't have a point, but based on your last comment and the random article its pretty apparent that you personally hold pitbulls as a breed responsible when they attack rather then take note of the amount of common abuse they take when raised by retards. if im wrong, next time elaborate..

[/quote]

your is spelled you're








[/quote]
[/quote]

"an relating article" as used by myself is correct. Maybe you should stick spelling errors Chili Dog, to as you call it "sound wiser."








[/quote]

All right, here's one...you misspelled my name by quite a bit...and, grammatically speaking, you might've wanted a "to" somewhere in there. I'll let you have the "an relating article", though.


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> There was just a pitbull attack on a man and a little boy in the Bay Area where I live. I guess an older woman was talking 5 pitts and 3 got away and attacked these two people. She then got her dogs and booked. The police got her the following week, and took control of her dogs.
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?...=002&sc=406


http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/new..._dogs_home.html

http://www.nwemail.co.uk/news/viewarticle.aspx?id=521715

for every pit attack i can pull up an attack by a lab or some other breed so whats your point...
[/quote]

I didnt have a point. The topic was on pitt bulls (the dogs Mr. Vick used to fight in his sick sick world) , so I posted an article about another owner who didnt care properly for her dogs (she had pitt bulls, the same breed of dog as Mr. Vick). That is why I posted the article, but for a point, I don't have one.

If the thread would have been about a dog fighting ring with Labs, then an relating link about a lab attack would have been interesting.

*Just as a note, I have never read any articles regarding Labrador Retriever attacks, so if YOUR point is they are as common as pitt bull attacks, you are wrong!
[/quote]

your the only blow pop that took the opportunity to just post a random recent article of a pit attack failing to mention that dogs period can be dangerous in a pack if there isn't a semi intelligent homofuckingsapien assuming the alpha role, I may know you don't have a point, you may know you don't have a point, but based on your last comment and the random article its pretty apparent that you personally hold pitbulls as a breed responsible when they attack rather then take note of the amount of common abuse they take when raised by retards. if im wrong, next time elaborate..

[/quote]

your is spelled you're








[/quote]
[/quote]

"an relating article" as used by myself is correct. Maybe you should stick spelling errors Chili Dog, to as you call it "sound wiser."








[/quote]

All right, here's one...you misspelled my name by quite a bit...and, grammatically speaking, you might've wanted a "to" somewhere in there. I'll let you have the "an relating article", though.
[/quote]

I'm done


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

cjdrew2 said:


> There was just a pitbull attack on a man and a little boy in the Bay Area where I live. I guess an older woman was talking 5 pitts and 3 got away and attacked these two people. She then got her dogs and booked. The police got her the following week, and took control of her dogs.
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?...=002&sc=406


http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/new..._dogs_home.html

http://www.nwemail.co.uk/news/viewarticle.aspx?id=521715

for every pit attack i can pull up an attack by a lab or some other breed so whats your point...
[/quote]

I didnt have a point. The topic was on pitt bulls (the dogs Mr. Vick used to fight in his sick sick world) , so I posted an article about another owner who didnt care properly for her dogs (she had pitt bulls, the same breed of dog as Mr. Vick). That is why I posted the article, but for a point, I don't have one.

If the thread would have been about a dog fighting ring with Labs, then an relating link about a lab attack would have been interesting.

*Just as a note, I have never read any articles regarding Labrador Retriever attacks, so if YOUR point is they are as common as pitt bull attacks, you are wrong!
[/quote]

your the only blow pop that took the opportunity to just post a random recent article of a pit attack failing to mention that dogs period can be dangerous in a pack if there isn't a semi intelligent homofuckingsapien assuming the alpha role, I may know you don't have a point, you may know you don't have a point, but based on your last comment and the random article its pretty apparent that you personally hold pitbulls as a breed responsible when they attack rather then take note of the amount of common abuse they take when raised by retards. if im wrong, next time elaborate..

[/quote]

your is spelled you're








[/quote]

...DIE!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I love it when people attempt to defend pitbulls. The fact remains, more idiot owners are attracted to this breed because of its reputation and that it can do more damage then most, if not all, other breeds on the planet. So yes...the breed is not given a fair shot....but sorry...that isnt my fault. You want to rehabilitate its reputation...then regulate who can own them. Make this a breed that requires a permit to own. Make it a requirement that potential owners of this breed are qualified to handle the dog and can provide adequate care. And the moron that came up with the chain and lock instead of a collar deserves a kick in the nuts.
> 
> If Vic were a player on my team...I would boycott the team until they got rid of him. If he is found guilty....or if the evidence they have is substantiated....he should never be allowed on the field again. Whether that is the decision of the NFL...Team management..or the fans...I dont care.


i semi agree, any dog over 50 pounds should require a permit to own, I've personally seen and heard of just as many attack case's from cop buddies of mine from black/mixed labs, doby's, german shepherds, rots, boxers, saint bernards, bull mastiffs, ect.. all bought for the wrong reasons either protection or a pussified male complex and all abused/raised to be aggressive and either out of control or one day snap when somebody gets too close..But to say that a pit can do more damage then any of these other breeds is just some more blind ignorance fueled by good ol $$media$$..

Me? I own a beagle







go figure, but I had a female pit a long time ago and had to give her to a friend for jealousy/territorial reason's when me and my wife first settled down







which all female dogs are known for but other then that you could wrestle the dog down and the most she'd do is growl/bark playfully, fear is responsible for any dog being raised/abused by an idiot owner just as much as fear is responsible for all the ignorant media frenzied ignorance towards the breed, no dog is born a killer.

I'll probably be getting a pit by the end of the summer, been thinking about it, most, like my wife find the breed to be ugly, I think they are one of the most prettiest dogs in the world, to each his own but I can guarantee you that when she's an adult, as long as your not trying to kick her out of my bedroom and sleep in my bed, she'll be completely harmless


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Liquid said:


> i semi agree, any dog over 50 pounds should require a permit to own, I've personally seen and heard of just as many attack case's from cop buddies of mine from black/mixed labs, doby's, german shepherds, rots, boxers, saint bernards, bull mastiffs, ect.. all bought for the wrong reasons either protection or a pussified male complex and all abused/raised to be aggressive and either out of control or one day snap when somebody gets too close..But to say that a pit can do more damage then any of these other breeds is just some more blind ignorance fueled by good ol $$media$$..


I thought the lock jaw increased the amount of damage they can inflict?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> i semi agree, any dog over 50 pounds should require a permit to own, I've personally seen and heard of just as many attack case's from cop buddies of mine from black/mixed labs, doby's, german shepherds, rots, boxers, saint bernards, bull mastiffs, ect.. all bought for the wrong reasons either protection or a pussified male complex and all abused/raised to be aggressive and either out of control or one day snap when somebody gets too close..But to say that a pit can do more damage then any of these other breeds is just some more blind ignorance fueled by good ol $$media$$..


I thought the lock jaw increased the amount of damage they can inflict?
[/quote]

some more $$media$$ based bullshit

http://www.dogwatch.net/myths/lock_jaw.html

The Locking Jaw

The most common myth about 'pit bull' dogs is that their jobs lock. This is untrue.

"Breeds like the American Pit Bull Terrier do have very powerful jaws, and this is where this myth comes from. However, the jaw does not 'lock' - and you cannot get the jaw to 'lock' through abusive actions such as breaking the jaw. (yes, we have heard from people who believe this is how you get a 'locking jaw' and we have incredibly sympathy for any animals they own.)

On this topic Dr. 1. Lehr Brisbin of the University of Georgia wrote:
"The few studies which have been conducted of the structure of the skulls, mandibles and teeth of pit bulls show that, in proportion to their size, their jaw structure and thus its inferred functional morphology, is no different than that of any breed of dog. There is absolutely no evidence for the existence of any kind of "locking mechanism" unique to the structure of the jaw and/or teeth of the American Pit Bull Terrier."


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Huh....right on. Do they have a mental issue with releasing something they have a hold of? You often hear of these dogs in fights that need a bar to pry the jaws open. Could be bs as well though.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

you know what dog accounts for the most dog attacks (not necessarily SEVERE attacks...but bites and such) last time i saw an up to date list?????

the cocker spaniel!!!

that blew my mind. i already hate those dogs, but why do they not have a bad rep like dobermans, rotties, and even GSDs and such? just because of it's size...and ugly curly floppy ears.

some motherf*ckers break their dogs jaws to try to give them lock jaw?!?!?! WHAT THE F*CK?!?!?! they should be strung up by their scrotum (or labia if it's a broad)


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Huh....right on. Do they have a mental issue with releasing something they have a hold of? You often hear of these dogs in fights that need a bar to pry the jaws open. Could be bs as well though.


take a boxer, bull mastiff, any breed of dog and from birth beat the pup, lock the pup up in small rooms with adult aggressive dogs, put gun powder in his food, hang a 50 pound weight around its neck, give it a blood drenched towel or rope to bite down on then beat him senseless when the dog lets go of it, run the dog with a chain attached to a vehicle, abuse him every waking minute but then reward him when he kills, i dont care if you have a pomeranian by the time the dogs an adult, if he survives, your gonna have a pomeranian with mental issues







i may be a suburbinite but i know about this sh*t, i was born in the bronx







pits are born as friendly as any other dog and can be just as smart, very playful, loving, healthy dogs. they can also be turned into weapons like any other dog..


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

IDEA: LETS TREAT RAPISTS , MOLESTERS , MURDERERS , CRACK DEALERS , INTERNET PREDATORS AS IF THEY WERE DOG FIGHTERS. I THINK THE ABOVE ARE ALOT WORSE AND GET LESS ATTENTION. 800 PEOPLE DON'T SHOW UP AT THEIR COURT CASE TO RIDICULE THEM????????? WHAT THE F- AMERICA????????? 6 YEARS FOR FIGHTING A DOG....1 YEAR FOR RAPING A WOMAN????? I YEAR FOR MOLESTING A CHILD????????? HE HAS BEEN CONVICTED YET EITHER.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

The dog fighting is only a small part of the problem. The fact that he (allegedly) was the perpetrator of an extremely inhumane dog holocaust is what gets everyone's goat.

And it's not all of America you need to address. I agree with you on all of the above (except crack dealers) being worse than Vick. I also won't happen to demonstrate at any trials for any of those people. If you can convince PETA that they should be protesting at those sorts of trials, you're apparently in control of some sort of mind control device...talk with them, though.

A final thought: If someone perpetrates what is just a disgustingly sensational, inhumane crime and they happen to be famous, you'll get the same reaction...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

BLACKFISH said:


> IDEA: LETS TREAT RAPISTS , MOLESTERS , MURDERERS , CRACK DEALERS , INTERNET PREDATORS AS IF THEY WERE DOG FIGHTERS. I THINK THE ABOVE ARE ALOT WORSE AND GET LESS ATTENTION. 800 PEOPLE DON'T SHOW UP AT THEIR COURT CASE TO RIDICULE THEM????????? WHAT THE F- AMERICA????????? 6 YEARS FOR FIGHTING A DOG....1 YEAR FOR RAPING A WOMAN????? I YEAR FOR MOLESTING A CHILD????????? HE HAS BEEN CONVICTED YET EITHER.


i say go a step further and put em down like a dog







.


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

CRACKDEALERS TEAR UP NEIGHBORHOODS, INNOCENT CHILDREN THROUGH CRACKBABIES, INNOCENTS KILLED IN DRIVEBYS, BROKEN HOMES, CRACKHEADS STEALING TO GET MONEY FOR THEIR DRUG...... MUST I GO ON??

DEAD DOGS DOESN'T MEAN VICK KILLED THEM EITHER. HE HASN'T BEEN CONVICTED OF ANYTHING YET. THE HUMANE SOCIETY WILL KILL ALL HIS DOGS ANYWAYS RIGHT? THEY KILL MORE ANIMALS THAN ANY IN SOCIETY.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

They must put down his dogs as they are unadoptable due to their vicious nature. But surely you can see that bouncing them off pavement, drowning, electrocuting and hanging them is quite different from "putting them to sleep". If you cannot see that, then I feel sorry for you.

Dead dogs surely doesn't mean Vick killed them, you're right on that, but do pay attention to the federal indictment and how often his name was mentioned in conjunction with these disgusting crimes. Rarely does the federal government indict a citizen without confidence that they have the case in the bag.


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

HE IS STUPID FOR BEING ASSOCIATED WITH PEOPLE INVOLVED. ALL THAT MONEY.......?? I JUST WOULD LOVE TO SEE THIS MANY PEOPLE AT OTHER COURT CASES. RIDICULE MURDERERS AND RAPISTS...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

BLACKFISH said:


> DEAD DOGS DOESN'T MEAN VICK KILLED THEM EITHER. HE HASN'T BEEN CONVICTED OF ANYTHING YET. THE HUMANE SOCIETY WILL KILL ALL HIS DOGS ANYWAYS RIGHT? THEY KILL MORE ANIMALS THAN ANY IN SOCIETY.


Just because you type in all caps does not mean you're right.

1) The humane society puts down more dogs than anyone in the US because it has more "unwanted" dogs than anyone in the US. I don't see 1 person taking over the rights of any and every dog that comes there way. Then those dogs have to be checked out to make sure they are not aggressive to humans/animals/whatever and then their fate depends on that. If the dog attacks everything that moves, would you want to adopt that dog if you had a 5 year old child? No, you'd want to know how the dog acted. Would you want to adopt the dog if your neighbors had small kids? No, you'd want to know how the dog acted. The one thing that sucks is its a majority of the time the previous owners fault for the dogs behavior but the dog gets punished for it.


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

I FEEL THE LESS AMOUNT OF DOGS AROUND THE BETTER. ALL DOGS. THE RIGHT DOGS IN THE RIGHT HANDS IS THE KEY. GERMAN SHEPS ARE TRAINED TO ATTACK PEOPLE AND THEY NEED TO BE IN THE RIGHT HANDS. UNDER THE RIGHT CIRCUMSTANCES PIT BULLS ARE THE BEST. IT WASN'T UNTIL THE 80'S THAT THESE DOGS WERE TROUBLE. THEY HAVE BEEN HERE FOREVER. THE IRISH IMMIGRANTS BROUGHT THEM HERE IN THE 1800'S. THEY WERE AMERICAS DOG BACK THEN. AND THEY COULD FIGHT THEN. I BLAME THE MEDIA!


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

I have a question. Has there been any proof that gun powder actually affects on the dogs temperament? It seems like a urban legend to me... Have any insight on this Childawg?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Liquid said:


> Huh....right on. Do they have a mental issue with releasing something they have a hold of? You often hear of these dogs in fights that need a bar to pry the jaws open. Could be bs as well though.


take a boxer, bull mastiff, any breed of dog and from birth beat the pup, lock the pup up in small rooms with adult aggressive dogs, put gun powder in his food, hang a 50 pound weight around its neck, give it a blood drenched towel or rope to bite down on then beat him senseless when the dog lets go of it, run the dog with a chain attached to a vehicle, abuse him every waking minute but then reward him when he kills, i dont care if you have a pomeranian by the time the dogs an adult, if he survives, your gonna have a pomeranian with mental issues







i may be a suburbinite but i know about this sh*t, i was born in the bronx







pits are born as friendly as any other dog and can be just as smart, very playful, loving, healthy dogs. they can also be turned into weapons like any other dog..
[/quote]
I agree that any dog can be turned into a weapon...well...most anyways. The problem is that the pitbull has been adopted as the dog of choice for these clowns. So you certainly cant adopt one from the pound because you dont know the dogs history. When I read about the breed...they stressed over and over the need for socialization and quality owners....unfortunately that is not what this breed is given and more often then not..just the opposite. So I think this dog does need more training then most breeds because of its tendencies.
From dogbreedinfo.com:


> Their natural aggressive tendencies are toward other dogs and animals, not people. However if they are properly socialized they will not even be aggressive with them. These are truly quality companions for quality owners only! The American Pit Bull Terrier is a good-natured, amusing, extremely loyal and affectionate family pet, which is good with children and adults. Almost always obedient, it is always eager to please its master. It is an extremely courageous and intelligent guard dog that is very full of vitality. Highly protective of his owners and the owner's property, it will fight an enemy to the death.


I dont see those traits common in most breeds.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

but what about mike vick?


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

VICK WAS A MORON. PERIOD. WASTE OF A GOOD IMAGE.

ABOUT THE BREED. IT WAS ACTUALLY DEVELOPED BY DOG FIGHTERS IN ENGLAND AND IRELAND. THAT WAS THEIR PURPOSE. IT JUST SO HAPPENS THEY MAKE GREAT PETS. MOST OF THE DOG FIGHTERS USED THEIR PETS AND KEPT BREEDING THE GOOD WITH THE GOOD TO DEVELOP THE DOG. IT IS ONE OF THE OLDEST OF DOCUMENTED BREEDS. FIGHTERS WERE THE FIRST TO DOCUMENT BLOODLINES AND A PAPER SYSTEM WHICH KEPT TRACK OF PEDIGREE. THE UKC WAS THE FIRST CLUB AND AT FIRST ONLY RECOGNIZED PIT BULLS. BACK BEFORE THE 1980'S PIT BULLS WERE OF A, CAN I SAY MORE PURE FIGHTING STRAIN THAN NOW. WHICH MEANS MORE PEOPLE WHO HAD THEM BACK THEN FOUGHT THEM THAN NOW AND IF YOU GOT ONE YOU WOULDN'T HAVE TO LOOK THAT FAR BACK IN THE PEDIGREE FOR A TESTED DOG. I THINK THIS HAS A GREAT EFFECT ON WHY THEY ARE WORSE NOW. THEY ARE BRED FOR SIZE NOW, COLOR, SHAPE. AND NOT BY THE RIGHT PEOPLE. LOOK AT THE BREEDS HERE IN THE USA. HIP PROBLEMS, OVER SHOT JAWS, SQUATTY HIND LEGS. ITS TERRIBLE WHAT THEY ARE DOING TO THESE DOGS OF ALL BREEDS. MASS MEDIA STARTED IN THE 80'S AND SO DID THE BAD IMAGE. FIGHTING THEM HAS BEEN AROUND FOR OVER 200 YEARS. YES, IT IS NOW ILLEGAL. BUT LEARN YOUR FACTS BEFORE YOU TALK ABOUT SOMETHING. I WON'T TALK ABOUT ROCKET SCIENCE BECAUSE I CAN'T. I AM NOT THE BEST AT PIRANHA FACTS SO I AM LEARNING. THERE IS NO LOCK MECHANISM IN ANY ANIMAL. THEY AREN'T ROBOTS! DUH!!!!!!! LOOK AT THE IMAGE OF OUR PIRANHAS THAN YOU WILL UNDERSTAND PIT BULL OWNERS. VICK WAS STUPID. DID I SAY THAT ALREADY?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

BLACKFISH said:


> VICK WAS A MORON. PERIOD. WASTE OF A GOOD IMAGE.
> 
> ABOUT THE BREED. IT WAS ACTUALLY DEVELOPED BY DOG FIGHTERS IN ENGLAND AND IRELAND. THAT WAS THEIR PURPOSE. IT JUST SO HAPPENS THEY MAKE GREAT PETS. MOST OF THE DOG FIGHTERS USED THEIR PETS AND KEPT BREEDING THE GOOD WITH THE GOOD TO DEVELOP THE DOG. IT IS ONE OF THE OLDEST OF DOCUMENTED BREEDS. FIGHTERS WERE THE FIRST TO DOCUMENT BLOODLINES AND A PAPER SYSTEM WHICH KEPT TRACK OF PEDIGREE. THE UKC WAS THE FIRST CLUB AND AT FIRST ONLY RECOGNIZED PIT BULLS. BACK BEFORE THE 1980'S PIT BULLS WERE OF A, CAN I SAY MORE PURE FIGHTING STRAIN THAN NOW. WHICH MEANS MORE PEOPLE WHO HAD THEM BACK THEN FOUGHT THEM THAN NOW AND IF YOU GOT ONE YOU WOULDN'T HAVE TO LOOK THAT FAR BACK IN THE PEDIGREE FOR A TESTED DOG. I THINK THIS HAS A GREAT EFFECT ON WHY THEY ARE WORSE NOW. THEY ARE BRED FOR SIZE NOW, COLOR, SHAPE. AND NOT BY THE RIGHT PEOPLE. LOOK AT THE BREEDS HERE IN THE USA. HIP PROBLEMS, OVER SHOT JAWS, SQUATTY HIND LEGS. ITS TERRIBLE WHAT THEY ARE DOING TO THESE DOGS OF ALL BREEDS. MASS MEDIA STARTED IN THE 80'S AND SO DID THE BAD IMAGE. FIGHTING THEM HAS BEEN AROUND FOR OVER 200 YEARS. YES, IT IS NOW ILLEGAL. BUT LEARN YOUR FACTS BEFORE YOU TALK ABOUT SOMETHING. I WON'T TALK ABOUT ROCKET SCIENCE BECAUSE I CAN'T. I AM NOT THE BEST AT PIRANHA FACTS SO I AM LEARNING. THERE IS NO LOCK MECHANISM IN ANY ANIMAL. THEY AREN'T ROBOTS! DUH!!!!!!! LOOK AT THE IMAGE OF OUR PIRANHAS THAN YOU WILL UNDERSTAND PIT BULL OWNERS. VICK WAS STUPID. DID I SAY THAT ALREADY?


you know a ton about dogs


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

cjdrew2 said:


> I have a question. Has there been any proof that gun powder actually affects on the dogs temperament? It seems like a urban legend to me... Have any insight on this Childawg?


It's a good question...I've only anecdotes to go on, though, so I'll be cautious in saying one thing or another. I'm going to Snopes it now, because your phrase "it seems like an urban legend to me" intrigues me quite a bit...perhaps they can shed some light on the matter.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)




----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


>


Is that real? If so, amazingly ironic


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> I have a question. Has there been any proof that gun powder actually affects on the dogs temperament? It seems like a urban legend to me... Have any insight on this Childawg?


It's a good question...I've only anecdotes to go on, though, so I'll be cautious in saying one thing or another. I'm going to Snopes it now, because your phrase "it seems like an urban legend to me" intrigues me quite a bit...perhaps they can shed some light on the matter.
[/quote]

URBAN LEGEND DEFINATELY. IT WOULD KILL A DOG. SEE WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT. YOU GET THE MEDIA TALKING ABOUT STUFF LIKE THAT AND THEN YOU GOT SOME MORON WHO TRIES IT. HE GETS CAUGHT AND THEN EVERYONE WHO HAS LETS SAY, A DOBERMAN GETS LABELED. ALL DOBERMAN OWNERS USE GUNPOWDER TO MAKE THEIR DOGS MEAN. JUST LIKE THE BAITING WITH CATS. SAME sh*t.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Huh....right on. Do they have a mental issue with releasing something they have a hold of? You often hear of these dogs in fights that need a bar to pry the jaws open. Could be bs as well though.


take a boxer, bull mastiff, any breed of dog and from birth beat the pup, lock the pup up in small rooms with adult aggressive dogs, put gun powder in his food, hang a 50 pound weight around its neck, give it a blood drenched towel or rope to bite down on then beat him senseless when the dog lets go of it, run the dog with a chain attached to a vehicle, abuse him every waking minute but then reward him when he kills, i dont care if you have a pomeranian by the time the dogs an adult, if he survives, your gonna have a pomeranian with mental issues







i may be a suburbinite but i know about this sh*t, i was born in the bronx







pits are born as friendly as any other dog and can be just as smart, very playful, loving, healthy dogs. they can also be turned into weapons like any other dog..
[/quote]
I agree that any dog can be turned into a weapon...well...most anyways. The problem is that the pitbull has been adopted as the dog of choice for these clowns. So you certainly cant adopt one from the pound because you dont know the dogs history. When I read about the breed...they stressed over and over the need for socialization and quality owners....unfortunately that is not what this breed is given and more often then not..just the opposite. So I think this dog does need more training then most breeds because of its tendencies.
From dogbreedinfo.com:

[/quote]

my point from the get go is its not only these idiots that fight pits that turn dogs into weapons, in actuality, the more common attack or threat of a dog attack comes from your everyday common idiot, who may not intentionally want to hurt anyone, but has that male pussified complex i was talking about earlier, that'll raise a dog with neglect out of pure ignorance because he wanted a "big dog" for no reason other then security, every day yard dogs raised with a hell of a lot less abuse then a pit bred to fight, if anything just tied to a tree or left in a yard become just as vicious and out of control. You want security, get a shotgun, it takes a hell of a lot less care and responsability, easy to aim. but all dogs have the same canine instincts, its up to the owner to learn these instincts so he can raise a healthy happy social member of the family(pack) not a tool.

I've personally been attacked by 5 dogs including a pit, and i tell you what, the only one i had my hands full with is a great dane, the half shepherd half doby mix was a handfull as well







but your everyday adult will have more of a chance of walking away from a pit attack then quite a few other breeds including rotts, shepherds ect. the more common yard dogs that are a hell of alot more capable of bringing an adult down to the ground then a pit..

pffff, about a month ago im out jogging early in the morning and some idiot had a rott out loose in his yard, f*cking hostile, but he's usually tied up and i was on the other side of the road!! mother f*cker rushed me into the street and got real smart when i drew my pistol on him. I had a talk with the owner later on in the day, letting him know that he's lucky, because a few years earlier i would have shot the dog in the head out of spite just to teach the owner a lesson, my kids ride their bike up and down that street, something happens to my kids he can kiss himself and everything he loves including his pets goodbye,







I think he got my point.


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

OUCH SORRY MAN! I THINK A PIT BULL WOULD BE MORE CAPABLE DEPENDING ON ITS SIZE. THAT WOULD BE THE LAST MAN BITER I WOULD WANT TO FACE, BUT YOU ARE EXACTLY RIGHT! THE GOOFBALLS THAT HAVE THAT COMPLEX ARE THE PROBLEM. THEY NEED TO BE IN THE RIGHT HANDS PERIOD! THERE ARE THINGS YOU CAN'T DO WITH THEM THAT YOU CAN DO WITH OTHER DOGS. ITS THE LAST DOG YOU WANT TO MAKE A MANBITER. IT ALWAYS WENT THAT DOG FIGHTERS CULLED MANBITERS FROM WHAT I HAVE HEARD. DESTROYED THEM. YOU CAN'T HANDLE A MAN BITER IN A PIT WAS THE THEOUGHT. THATS WHY IN THAT WORLD THERE ISN'T MANY MANBITERS. TIMES HAVE CHANGED AND AMATURES GET INVOLVED AND THINK ITS COOL. AND IF ONE MORON DOES IT THAN EVERYONE IS LABELED THAT WAY. I TELL SOMEONE I MEET THAT I LIKE PIRANHAS AND I GET THE SAME sh*t STORIES. URBAN LEGENDS AND DESCRIMINATION.
EVERYONE HAS AN OPINION AND EVERYONE IS A EXPERT THESE DAYS.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

BLACKFISH said:


> OUCH SORRY MAN! I THINK A PIT BULL WOULD BE MORE CAPABLE DEPENDING ON ITS SIZE. THAT WOULD BE THE LAST MAN BITER I WOULD WANT TO FACE, BUT YOU ARE EXACTLY RIGHT! THE GOOFBALLS THAT HAVE THAT COMPLEX ARE THE PROBLEM. THEY NEED TO BE IN THE RIGHT HANDS PERIOD! THERE ARE THINGS YOU CAN'T DO WITH THEM THAT YOU CAN DO WITH OTHER DOGS. ITS THE LAST DOG YOU WANT TO MAKE A MANBITER. IT ALWAYS WENT THAT DOG FIGHTERS CULLED MANBITERS FROM WHAT I HAVE HEARD. DESTROYED THEM. YOU CAN'T HANDLE A MAN BITER IN A PIT WAS THE THEOUGHT. THATS WHY IN THAT WORLD THERE ISN'T MANY MANBITERS. TIMES HAVE CHANGED AND AMATURES GET INVOLVED AND THINK ITS COOL. AND IF ONE MORON DOES IT THAN EVERYONE IS LABELED THAT WAY. I TELL SOMEONE I MEET THAT I LIKE PIRANHAS AND I GET THE SAME sh*t STORIES. URBAN LEGENDS AND DESCRIMINATION.
> EVERYONE HAS AN OPINION AND EVERYONE IS A EXPERT THESE DAYS.


WHHAAAT?? I CAAAN'T SEEE WHAT YOU ARRRE TYYPING..PLEEEEEAAASE ADDJJUUST YOOOUURR FOOONT SIIIZE TOOO BEE LAARGER SOO I CAN UNDERSTAAAND YOOOU...THAAANK YOOU

.. saint bernards and bullmastiffs get up to 200 pounds and 30 inches (not standing up) both stronger then pits and both having the same temperament as a pit actually more territorial

rotts get up to 150 pounds, 26 inches

german shepherds and doby's 100+ pounds 26 inch but a lot longer then pits meaning they stand on their hind legs at about 5 foot and up

pits 100 pounds 18 to 22 inches high and stand at 3 foot on their hind legs do the math..

...a pit brought up in a healthy environment is actually very social, very loyal, very playful in a doofy dork sort of way, completely harmless..they are a terrier so they do have a high prey drive, but i know a few people that have raised them with cats and never had problems..

I tell you what, someone, anyone show me one piece of scientific evidence, a link, anything that proves pitbulls are natural born crazy retarded blood thirsty killers that can't be trusted because they're bound to turn on their owners skinning them alive with their lock jaw..


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

DO THE MATH, 200 YEARS OF BREEDING FOR GAMENESS. OTHER DOGS ARE 100 TO 200 POUNDS OF QUIT. BITE LET GO BITE LET GO. WE MUST NOT BE TALKING ABOUT THE SAME DOG. 100 LBS..????? NOT BRED LIKE THEY ARE SUPPOSED TO BE BRED. 60 IS BIG! SIZE MEANS NOTHING. TYSON WAS 5-10. MARCIANO WAS 185 LBS. PIT BULLS HAVE SHOWN TO OUT SWIM RETRIEVERS AND OUT PULL WORKING PULL DOGS AT TIMES. THE HAVE BEATEN SHEPARDS IN SCHUTZ.! THERE IS NO DOG THAT CAN HANDLE A GAMEBRED PIT BULL. BRED OFF GOOD LINES, THEY ARE AMOUNG THE BEST DOGS TO OWN.

IS THIS TYPING CLASS?????????????????????????? SSSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRYYYYYYY!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

It's not typing class, it's just that it's Internet etiquette that you don't type in all caps unless you're trying to convey that you're yelling.


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

SORRY BUT YOU KNOW WHAT, I JUST WANT TO TYPE MY THOUGHTS WITHOUT A TEACHER. I HAVE A MOTHER AND I DON'T NEED ANOTHER. TYPING IS JUST TYPING. THIS IS NOT A REPORT.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

BLACKFISH said:


> SORRY BUT YOU KNOW WHAT, I JUST WANT TO TYPE MY THOUGHTS WITHOUT A TEACHER. I HAVE A MOTHER AND I DON'T NEED ANOTHER. TYPING IS JUST TYPING. THIS IS NOT A REPORT.


its called a caps lock use it...

BTW, I HATE GREEN GRAPE'S BUT I LOVE PURPLE GRAPE'S...


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I just saw on ESPN that one of vick's fellow dog-killers changed his plea to guilty and is going to testify against vick. Good news to me.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

BLACKFISH said:


> DO THE MATH, 200 YEARS OF BREEDING FOR GAMENESS. OTHER DOGS ARE 100 TO 200 POUNDS OF QUIT. BITE LET GO BITE LET GO. WE MUST NOT BE TALKING ABOUT THE SAME DOG. 100 LBS..????? NOT BRED LIKE THEY ARE SUPPOSED TO BE BRED. 60 IS BIG! SIZE MEANS NOTHING. TYSON WAS 5-10. MARCIANO WAS 185 LBS. PIT BULLS HAVE SHOWN TO OUT SWIM RETRIEVERS AND OUT PULL WORKING PULL DOGS AT TIMES. THE HAVE BEATEN SHEPARDS IN SCHUTZ.! THERE IS NO DOG THAT CAN HANDLE A GAMEBRED PIT BULL. BRED OFF GOOD LINES, THEY ARE AMOUNG THE BEST DOGS TO OWN.
> 
> IS THIS TYPING CLASS?????????????????????????? SSSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRYYYYYYY!


you sound like the same paranoid retard who's watched a little bit too much t.v and eaten one too many donuts over his caps lock bar, once again maybe your not understanding because I'm not typing in all caps but your talking about a dog verse dog, which I have no interest in, and has nothing to do with the debate, sure a pit is going to have an advantage over another canine because of their short stocky build, if bred that way, but your dumb f*ck wrong if you think that means the larger canine isn't going to have a better chance at bringing a HUMAN down and killing him.

I'm trying to divert the conversation with facts that pits that aren't bred to fight/abused have no basic natural instinct to attack people, again..NO DOG IS BORN A KILLER!! But you insist on basing everything you know about the breed off your obvious interest and half wit knowledge on fighting pits not for one second taking a properly family raised pit into consideration, which only reinforces my theory that their is no saving the brainfucked

I'm also a little sceptical about your 60 posts and the similar bullshit biased $media$ driven paranoid views







your probably the same retard that lost all credibility on the subject when he tried telling me that pits have the ability to lock jaw making them more dangerous then other dogs







eeehhh right on their shiney, next time don't over do it with the deliberate caps lock and spelling


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

one of my close friends has a huge mean-looking pit and just looking at it would make you think this dog is bad... Then you get to know the dog and he is the biggest goofball there ever was... there isnt a voilent streak anywhere in that dog.


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

I HAVE TOUCHED MORE PIT BULLS THAN YOU HAVE TOUCHED THAT LITTLE PEANUT BETWEEN YOUR LEGS. THEY ARE THE BEST FAMILY DOGS IN MY OPINION. BEEN AROUND THEM MY WHOLE LIFE. THEY DO NOT LIKE OTHER ANIMALS MOST TIMES AND THEY ARE NOT FOR EVERYONE. YOU COULD NOT EVEN NAME ONE BLOODLINE, SO DON'T TALK ABOUT MY KNOWLEDGE. PIT BULLS DON'T GET BIG. IF THEY ARE OVER 70 LBS THEY ARE NOT REALLY A PIT BULL IN MOST CASES. 30-40-50. MY 60 POSTS MEAN I HAVE A LIFE AND DON'T SIT HERE MAKING INTERNET FRIENDS BEING A NERD BEGGING PEOPLE TO TAKE OFF THEIR CAPS LOCK. HIPPY ASS DOPE FILLED ACID TRIPPIN MUSIC NEVER DID ANYTHING GOOD FOR SOCIETY EITHER. THEY ARE THE SAME ONES FROM HOLLYWOOD WHO ARE TAKING AWAY YOUR RIGHTS NOW! SUPPORTING GAYS AND 1/100TH OF ALASKA FOREST AND NOW WE PAY HIGH GAS WHEN WE HAVE OIL THERE BUT CAN'T GET IT. THIS WAS A MICHAEL VICK POST. WHEN YOU ARE TALKING PIT BULLS YOU GET INTO YOUR RIGHTS BECAUSE THEY ARE TRYING TO BAN THEM IN CASE YOU DID NOT KNOW.


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

LOOKS LIKE YOU LIVE IN THIS LOUNGE. YOU NEED SOME FRIENDS LIQUID. THERE IS LIFE OUTSIDE OF THAT CHAIR YOU ARE IN.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

BLACKFISH said:


> I HAVE TOUCHED MORE PIT BULLS THAN YOU HAVE TOUCHED THAT LITTLE PEANUT BETWEEN YOUR LEGS. THEY ARE THE BEST FAMILY DOGS IN MY OPINION. BEEN AROUND THEM MY WHOLE LIFE. THEY DO NOT LIKE OTHER ANIMALS MOST TIMES AND THEY ARE NOT FOR EVERYONE. YOU COULD NOT EVEN NAME ONE BLOODLINE, SO DON'T TALK ABOUT MY KNOWLEDGE. PIT BULLS DON'T GET BIG. IF THEY ARE OVER 70 LBS THEY ARE NOT REALLY A PIT BULL IN MOST CASES. 30-40-50. MY 60 POSTS MEAN I HAVE A LIFE AND DON'T SIT HERE MAKING INTERNET FRIENDS BEING A NERD BEGGING PEOPLE TO TAKE OFF THEIR CAPS LOCK. HIPPY ASS DOPE FILLED ACID TRIPPIN MUSIC NEVER DID ANYTHING GOOD FOR SOCIETY EITHER. THEY ARE THE SAME ONES FROM HOLLYWOOD WHO ARE TAKING AWAY YOUR RIGHTS NOW! SUPPORTING GAYS AND 1/100TH OF ALASKA FOREST AND NOW WE PAY HIGH GAS WHEN WE HAVE OIL THERE BUT CAN'T GET IT. THIS WAS A MICHAEL VICK POST. WHEN YOU ARE TALKING PIT BULLS YOU GET INTO YOUR RIGHTS BECAUSE THEY ARE TRYING TO BAN THEM IN CASE YOU DID NOT KNOW.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Fyi blackfish....I dont believe in the whole caps=yelling thing....but I skip over your posts because it is difficult to read all caps...it blends together. Im sure you have something to say on this subject because you are posting a lot....but I bet most of it is getting passed over because you wont stop with the caps.


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

I appologize for my lack of internet "etiquette". I am just defending something that I believe in. Being we are on a piranha board, I know we all have encountered people that don't like our interests. "You have piranhas? Are you crazy?" I thought we could relate. With all the problems with the Great Lakes, we will see more bans on fish and availability in the hobby. Responsible ownership is the key. I know there are people in Florida and so on that would love to keep piranhas and would obey the laws as far as introduction. But, there are alot of goofballs that would not. It is the same with certain breeds of dogs. Thanks sirs.


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 31, 2006)

As far as it being a right -- Ohio has deemed pit bulls a dangerous breed. Toledo it is illegal to have more than 1 pit bull. Owning a pit bull means you must muzzle it when it is outside, and you must carry a minimum of 100,000$ liability insurance. I'm a dog lover and can say that I believe this legislation is needed. Pit bulls may not be mean all the time, but they are an *unpredictable* breed.

Okay back to topic also..

All I gotta say is .. Federal Courts = 95% conviction rate

Vicks going to jail.


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

No more than 6 months. He will pay his way.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

RohmOwner17928 said:


> Pit bulls may not be mean all the time, but they are an *unpredictable* breed.
> 
> Okay back to topic also..


your legislators are wrong and so are you. the law may have been passed to control the dumb asses in your state, but in reality it has nothing to do with the breed being unpredictable which is complete non sense, i bet your the type of parent that raises a kid, and when the kid reaches 18 and commits a crime, your the jack ass saying " I don't know what went wrong" blaming the kid because you were clueless from day one







not my fault your state has had to resort to regulating the dog instead of holding its jack ass inhabitants accountable for themselves..


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

liquid ... you talk alot of sense man


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

Liquid said:


> Pit bulls may not be mean all the time, but they are an *unpredictable* breed.
> 
> Okay back to topic also..


your legislators are wrong and so are you. the law may have been passed to control the dumb asses in your state, but in reality it has nothing to do with the breed being unpredictable which is complete non sense, i bet your the type of parent that raises a kid, and when the kid reaches 18 and commits a crime, your the jack ass saying " I don't know what went wrong" blaming the kid because you were clueless from day one







not my fault your state has had to resort to regulating the dog instead of holding its jack ass inhabitants accountable for themselves..
[/quote]

NICE! WELL SAID.....I Mean,........ well said!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

BLACKFISH said:


> Pit bulls may not be mean all the time, but they are an *unpredictable* breed.
> 
> Okay back to topic also..


your legislators are wrong and so are you. the law may have been passed to control the dumb asses in your state, but in reality it has nothing to do with the breed being unpredictable which is complete non sense, i bet your the type of parent that raises a kid, and when the kid reaches 18 and commits a crime, your the jack ass saying " I don't know what went wrong" blaming the kid because you were clueless from day one







not my fault your state has had to resort to regulating the dog instead of holding its jack ass inhabitants accountable for themselves..
[/quote]

NICE! WELL SAID.....I Mean,........ well said!
[/quote]








go away..


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 31, 2006)

Liquid said:


> Pit bulls may not be mean all the time, but they are an *unpredictable* breed.
> 
> Okay back to topic also..


your legislators are wrong and so are you. the law may have been passed to control the dumb asses in your state, but in reality it has nothing to do with the breed being unpredictable which is complete non sense, i bet your the type of parent that raises a kid, and when the kid reaches 18 and commits a crime, your the jack ass saying " I don't know what went wrong" blaming the kid because you were clueless from day one







not my fault your state has had to resort to regulating the dog instead of holding its jack ass inhabitants accountable for themselves..
[/quote]

First, I have two boys and dont ever assume the way I raise my children, I encourage my boys to do whats right and to protect themselves, even if it takes using their fists. There is right and wrong and I teach that.

I don't deny that there is dumbass people that have pit bulls in the state of Ohio, actually, there is bad owners all over. But every time there is a pit bull attack people like you are quick to lift up the 'irresponsible owner' card and say 'the dog didn't want to do it, the owner made it do it!!' or better yet 'The 14 month old baby that was killed by a pitbull was making faces at it so it killed it, its not the dogs fault!' sitting there with your little peta shirt and sign.

Maybe pit bull attacks are spurred on by the owners, does that mean there shouldn't be legislation saying you have to muzzle your pit bull if its outside. Muzzling an outdoor pitbull is a far cry from what MANY cities and perhaps even soon to be STATES are doing with a total ban of the ownership of these dogs.

So am I right this time? I mean I was wrong about the dog being unpredictable, right? I guess it really is the toddlers fault the pit bull killed it.

Have a nice life, satan.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

No, it means that there should be legislation that allows responsible owners to have APBTs if nothing else.

And nobody would blame the toddler. They would blame the irresponsible owner that had their pit bull improperly trained. As it should be.

And finally, to call Liquid satan and a PETA member is far worse than anything that he said to you. No dog owner should belong to PETA because they will just exploit that opportunity to show why dogs should not be owned.


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

I say to drop the charges on him and never let him handle animals again. keep on a tracker.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I say evryone gets along


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 31, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> I say to drop the charges on him and never let him handle animals again. keep on a tracker.


Wow.. I really hope that is sarcasm. I know I've been on the end of the debate of not trusting pit bulls, but that doesn't mean I'm not a SANE human being. Making dogs fight, electrocuting, hanging, and shooting losing dogs is not sane. Michael Vick no matter how great of a football player he is should get off, yes maybe he is the biggest name being charged in this, but lets not forget he is not THE ONLY person. This is not just a witch hunt for Vick, this is to show people all over whether your a non-celeb or a millionaire athlete, you cannot do this because it is against the law. Not to mention sick.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Agreed with the above poster, but don't forget drowning them and bouncing them off the pavement. If we allow him to stay out of jail for that, then we might as well allow anyone to do anything they want to their personal animals. We have to be better than that.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

RohmOwner17928 said:


> Pit bulls may not be mean all the time, but they are an *unpredictable* breed.
> 
> Okay back to topic also..


your legislators are wrong and so are you. the law may have been passed to control the dumb asses in your state, but in reality it has nothing to do with the breed being unpredictable which is complete non sense, i bet your the type of parent that raises a kid, and when the kid reaches 18 and commits a crime, your the jack ass saying " I don't know what went wrong" blaming the kid because you were clueless from day one







not my fault your state has had to resort to regulating the dog instead of holding its jack ass inhabitants accountable for themselves..
[/quote]

First, I have two boys and dont ever assume the way I raise my children, I encourage my boys to do whats right and to protect themselves, even if it takes using their fists. There is right and wrong and I teach that.

I don't deny that there is dumbass people that have pit bulls in the state of Ohio, actually, there is bad owners all over. But every time there is a pit bull attack people like you are quick to lift up the 'irresponsible owner' card and say 'the dog didn't want to do it, the owner made it do it!!' or better yet 'The 14 month old baby that was killed by a pitbull was making faces at it so it killed it, its not the dogs fault!' sitting there with your little peta shirt and sign.

Maybe pit bull attacks are spurred on by the owners, does that mean there shouldn't be legislation saying you have to muzzle your pit bull if its outside. Muzzling an outdoor pitbull is a far cry from what MANY cities and perhaps even soon to be STATES are doing with a total ban of the ownership of these dogs.

So am I right this time? I mean I was wrong about the dog being unpredictable, right? I guess it really is the toddlers fault the pit bull killed it.

Have a nice life, satan.
[/quote]

Ok obviously your an adult and I'm guessing a woman because whenever you corner a woman in an argument with facts she gets all confused and brings on the guilt trip and ends up calling me the devil :laugh:

First im a bit drunk atm, second I'm not trying to attack your parenting, but if your a "dog lover" and a parent, you need to smarten up. Your dog bites a 14 month old in the face, yes the dog has to go down, but as far as responsibility goes, its the owners fault, just as much as if your kid goes off on a school yard killing spree, its also your fault.. the dog doesn't walk around looking or wanting to bite babies faces off all day.. If the owners only conclusion as to why the dog did it was "unpredictable", or because "he wanted to" or "I dont know", then I can tell you that the reason is neglect, most likely out of extreme ignorance to canines in general and their *PACK* instincts and the rank that dog see's itself holding in that pack.

The dog, any dog usually see's the male as the 1st sergeant/alpha male/leader of the pack, unless he's gg of course then he'd be the bitch







im kidding.. second in charge you got the wife/companian whatever, bad analogy, but she'd be the staff sergeant/sergeant .../ducks.
Then you got the dog private first class, this is how a dog in his own way views the relationship because by instinct dogs are pack animals, it doesnt matter if he's the only dog in the family.

Now here comes a brand new baby. The dog doesn't see that baby as your child, the dog see's that baby as a private/recruit and as they say sh*t roles down hill. Now of course its normal for you to give all the attention to the baby, the dog doesn't comprehend this, he will get confused and jealose to the point of wanting to fight for his rank, its not the dogs fault, its basic canine instinct and any dog owner would have to be a complete retard to leave a 14 month old alone with any large dog, its the responsibility of the owners to know this and assimilate the dog to get used to the child with 
reward, discipline and attention, neglect the dog and then neglect your child by leaving a 14 month old alone with a large dog, keep in mind every dog has this mentality, and guess what, the kids death is the parents fault for being too f*cking stupid..


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 31, 2006)

> this is how a dog in his own way views the relationship because by instinct dogs are pack animals


What happens to an animal that travels in packs when it is singled out and feels threat? I believe they attack correct?



> Now here comes a brand new baby. The dog doesn't see that baby as your child, the dog see's that baby as a private/recruit and as they say sh*t roles down hill. Now of course its normal for you to give all the attention to the baby, the dog doesn't comprehend this


Yeah I, and I think we all know this, that is why we gave our dogs to another person.



> any dog owner would have to be a complete retard to leave a 14 month old alone with any large dog


Wasn't alone, was in the midst of feeding the toddler. But still agreed that its no place for a 14 month old to be around a large dog.

Now, I don't see where I got any of my facts confused? Maybe your a bit too drunk to realize I didn't really get anything confused.

A girl, I don't think so, don't get your hopes up as I know that if I had been a girl this would be the only conversation you've had with a girl in a long time eh? Especially seeing as your on a forum after you've been drinking and not with some woman. Way to go there champ.

Simply put this has turned into a regular internet argument and it is pointless to continue this conversation, because I have my opinion and you have yours, continue if you want, but I feel its pointless because neither of us are going to change our minds on this. Especially when the forum topic is Michael Vick and his obsession with killing dogs.


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

PIT BULLS ARE NOT PACK ANIMALS. THEY ARE DOMESTICATED AND WILL NOT GET ALONG WITH ANOTHER DOG ESPECIALLY OF THE SAME GENDER. I THINK THE WHOLE PACK ANIMAL TALK IN DOGS IS OVERPLAYED. DOGS HAVE BEEN DOMESTICATED FOR HUNDREDS OF YEARS. DOGS NEED A BOSS AND IT IS UP TO THE OWNER TO TAKE CONTROL. LET YOUR DOG RUN YOU AND YOUR HOUSE AND IT WILL. THE ALLEGATIONS AGAINST VICK SEEM TO BE OVERBOARD. I REALLY DON'T SEE HIM USING ELECTRICITY AND DROWNING TO CULL A DOG. THE CULLING OF THESE DOGS IS JUST LIKE THEY DO HORSES THAT DON'T RACE AND GREYHOUNDS THAT DON'T RUN. HUMANELY DOING IT IS A DIFFERENT STORY. THEY ARE ALWAYS SHOOTING HORSES AND HAVE FOUND MASS BURIALS OF THEM AND GREYHOUNDS. MAYBE BECAUSE THE MAFIA HAS TIES TO IT IT DOESN'T GET TALKED ABOUT. DOGS OF ALL BREEDS HAVE BEEN KNOWN TO FREAK OUT OUT OF NOWWHERE. COCKSPANIELS ARE AMOUNG THE WORST. ITS NOT JUST PIT BULLS. THEY ARE ABOUT THE BEST WITH KIDS. ALL DOGS NEED TO BE SUPERVISED AROUND CHILDREN. REMEBER THE MEDIA PRINT STUFF ABOUT PIT BULLS AND SOON EVERYONE THINKS ALL PIT BULL OWNERS DO THIS. THE LATEST I HEARD WAS THAT ALL PIT BULL FIGHTS HAVE CHEERLEADERS THERE LIKE A BASKETBALL TEAM..???? WHAT THE.......?

GREYHOUND SPORT:
Documented "disposal" methods have historically included:

-Euthanasia
-Sale/donation to medical research
-Mass euthanasia 
-Abandonment (often muzzled)
-Gunshot 
-Sale to racing interests in Third World countries
-Starvation 
-Electrocution
-Bludgeoning

ABOUT 20,000 GREYHOUNDS KILLED EVERY YEAR FROM CULLING.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

RohmOwner17928 said:


> > this is how a dog in his own way views the relationship because by instinct dogs are pack animals
> 
> 
> What happens to an animal that travels in packs when it is singled out and feels threat? I believe they attack correct?
> ...


ok so your confused about your sexuality :laugh: sorry to hear that.

if the dog attacked the kid while you were trying to breast feed him then, i guess we have another case of a dog being raised by some flake with that pussified male complex we talked about earlier eh?







no sane dog would try to go through the owner to get to a child for no reason, either way it all falls back on the retard saying "I dont know what happened, just like I dont know why crazy sh*t like this always has to happen to me", i'll give you a hint there smiley, its because your part of the everyday walking problem..

pfff i had just walked in, it was what 5 a.m, and i understand some of these comments were meant to help you feel better about yourself







but i got the hottest chick you've probably ever f*cking seen laying out in my bed every night







she's my wife and if your flake ass ever seen her you probably wouldn't know what do with your self other then stare for a little bit too long and possibly piss your f*cking self after I had some fun with you







besides your in Ohio right?







chances are you already know someone dear to you that has already swung from my pole at one time or another...btw don't start up with all that crying again, i tried to be nice..


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

"DOGS HAVE BEEN DOMESTICATED FOR HUNDREDS OF YEARS."
really? you don't say...

"THEY ARE DOMESTICATED AND WILL NOT GET ALONG WITH ANOTHER DOG ESPECIALLY OF THE SAME GENDER."
all dogs are pack animals, any dog in any family view themselves as part of a pack in ranking order, what your saying has nothing to do with dogs getting along with other dogs, all dogs "naturally" fight once in a while, the rank works itself out this way along with a little help from the alpha male

"I THINK THE WHOLE PACK ANIMAL TALK IN DOGS IS OVERPLAYED.DOGS HAVE BEEN DOMESTICATED FOR HUNDREDS OF YEARS. DOGS NEED A BOSS AND IT IS UP TO THE OWNER TO TAKE CONTROL. LET YOUR DOG RUN YOU AND YOUR HOUSE AND IT WILL"

pure f*cking brilliance at its best







, ill let you figure this one out by yourself..


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

ITS CORNY..."DOG RAISING FOR DUMMIES" TALK. PACK ANIMALS. PEOPLE LET THEIR DOGS RUN THEM. THEY NEED TO LEARN FROM A PARENT AND THAT WHAT YOU ARE. A PARENT IS A RANK. SOME WILD DOG SPECIES TRAVEL SOLO. ALPHA MALE... WE CALL IT A OWNER. PUT DOWN THAT BOOK...
VICK WILL GET NO LONGER THAN 6 MONTHS IF HE DOES TIME.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

BLACKFISH said:


> ITS CORNY..."DOG RAISING FOR DUMMIES" TALK. PACK ANIMALS. PEOPLE LET THEIR DOGS RUN THEM. THEY NEED TO LEARN FROM A PARENT AND THAT WHAT YOU ARE. A PARENT IS A RANK. SOME WILD DOG SPECIES TRAVEL SOLO. ALPHA MALE... WE CALL IT A OWNER. PUT DOWN THAT BOOK...
> VICK WILL GET NO LONGER THAN 6 MONTHS IF HE DOES TIME.


I think you just further proved the pack point trying to disprove it.

Let me know when you find a dog species that travels solo as the norm and not the exception...last I checked, members of the genus Canis (true dogs) travel, hunt, and live in packs whenever possible. Some wild dogs may travel solo, but not the entire species.

Reading over this thread makes my head hurt...too many misinforming posts to comment on!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

all of the most succesful wild dog species travel and hunt in packs. wolves, african painted dogs, dingos, even those scrubby bastard coyotes...


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

OK... "kung fu master" chiming in...

(see flame warior post if ya dont get it, and many thanks to the one who put me there, I do mappreciate, and... well yes, it is me, but I keep posting so I may now be some whole other thing.... WHATEVER...)

UMM.. so...

Dog fighting IS ILLEGAL, and quite repulsive!!!

Can we ALL agree!?!

IF Senior Vick was involved, and it can be proven that he personally killed, or ordered DOGS to BE KILLED then he is going to suffer as the poor dogs did!!!

AND I SAY RIGHTLY SO!!!

Lets face it THAT IS SOME FUCKED UP sh*t!!!

If he walks, well than Johnny Cochran can start rolling in his grave cause they pulled off another one...

GOOD FOR THEM....

BUT.... we all pretty much know that no matter what happens... M. Vick is an...

wait for it.../

wait

*
ASSHOLE!!!*

NUFF SAID!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

This thread....


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

DOGS ARE, JUST DOGS.... I WILL NOT CAMP OUT ON HERE ALL DAY LIKE SOME.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow, I think Vick is screwed. A huge twist in the case just happened and one of the co-defendants in the case has pleaded guilty and will cooperate with law officials in the case against Vick and two other plaintiffs. So one of his boys is turning rat, bad news for Vick as the law has someone who was working on the inside helping them out now.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Already heard that one: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...40&start=40

I can't wait for the next angle...this is like O.J. in terms of intrigue.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

This is the dog that should be put on --MIKE VICK--, if found guilty.


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

rhom40 said:


> This is the dog that should be put on --MIKE VICK--, if found guilty.


What that picture does not show is that the people are actually 3 feet tall.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Guys..... PLEASE do not make me clean up an EIGHT PAGE THREAD!!!!

Keep it ON TOPIC, keep it CLEAN, keep it well within the RULES!!!!!!

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks!


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

personally I think he should be forced to donate millions to a few different animal shelters / rescue groups and should never be allowed to play in the nfl again. His millions can save the lives of many many homless dogs and compensate for those that he killed.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Guys..... PLEASE do not make me clean up an EIGHT PAGE THREAD!!!!
> 
> Keep it ON TOPIC, keep it CLEAN, keep it well within the RULES!!!!!!
> 
> Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks!










Yeess Mum........


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

What is there to say? He's an idiot, yes. Stupid, yes. Evil? No. A monster? No. There are players in the NFL in training camp right now that have done worse, and will do worse in the future and not get attacked as hard as he is.

I love dogs, but I'd rather have a person fighting dogs, that shooting guns at strip clubs, driving drunk, or beating his wife.

Should he be punished? Yes to the fullest extent of the law, but it is being overblown quite a bit.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Guys/Girls, until he is found guilty let him be, if the law find him guilty then X him out.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Okay then boys, it took me 20 minutes to clean this mess up. Keep it tidy, on topic, and polite or otherwise it will be closed. You've been warned- TWICE.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

thats the problem ith this so called dogmen that think they know all and culling .. is killing em...... sometimes you need to cull becasue if you dont you end up having a family of cur dog but theers a way to cull not hanging or electrocuting em ..... theres always a people wantin a hosue dog .. thats why i rarely sell my dogs to newbies or assholes like this.. no matter of they do good on thier rolls or tehy didnt.. sometimes they dont even know ho to test a dog you gotta be patient and ggive your dogs the best if you are gonna put em in the square,,,


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

ALLIGATORMEX said:


> thats the problem ith this so called dogmen that think they know all and culling .. is killing em...... sometimes you need to cull becasue if you dont you end up having a family of cur dog but theers a way to cull not hanging or electrocuting em ..... theres always a people wantin a hosue dog .. thats why i rarely sell my dogs to newbies or assholes like this.. no matter of they do good on thier rolls or tehy didnt.. sometimes they dont even know ho to test a dog you gotta be patient and ggive your dogs the best if you are gonna put em in the square,,,


you sound like a real winner..


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

ALLIGATORMEX said:


> thats the problem ith this so called dogmen that think they know all and culling .. is killing em...... sometimes you need to cull becasue if you dont you end up having a family of cur dog but theers a way to cull not hanging or electrocuting em ..... theres always a people wantin a hosue dog .. thats why i rarely sell my dogs to newbies or assholes like this.. no matter of they do good on thier rolls or tehy didnt.. sometimes they dont even know ho to test a dog you gotta be patient and ggive your dogs the best if you are gonna put em in the square,,,


en engles por favor


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

Is Mike Vick's contract deemed Void if he plays for a team in federal prison?


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I love it when people attempt to defend pitbulls. The fact remains, more idiot owners are attracted to this breed because of its reputation and that it can do more damage then most, if not all, other breeds on the planet. So yes...the breed is not given a fair shot....but sorry...that isnt my fault. You want to rehabilitate its reputation...then regulate who can own them. Make this a breed that requires a permit to own. Make it a requirement that potential owners of this breed are qualified to handle the dog and can provide adequate care. And the moron that came up with the chain and lock instead of a collar deserves a kick in the nuts.
> 
> If Vic were a player on my team...I would boycott the team until they got rid of him. If he is found guilty....or if the evidence they have is substantiated....he should never be allowed on the field again. Whether that is the decision of the NFL...Team management..or the fans...I dont care.


I have found that educated pit owners who admit the breed's aggressive tendencies often end up with a better dog than those people who live in denial and say that all dogs are the same. These people who are aware of a pits differences are able to train their dog accordingly and provide its special needs. It is the people who insist that pits have no more innate aggressive tendencies than labs whose dogs I am afraid of. I am always running into these kinds of owners at the dog park.


----------

